# Joining Special Forces:



## mnalseth (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all. I am 18 years old and have recently graduated from highschool. Since I was a little kid ive wanted to join the Army and do rangers and special forces to follow my fathers and uncles footsteps. The only problem with this dream of mine is of a mistake  made my sophomore year of highschool. Im not going to go super into detail but long story short I purchased 4 vicodin pills from a friend, I was in class and i was called down to the deans where i was searched and then arrested. I was charged with a misdemeanour and had 5 months of diversion minor drug counselling. After I got out of this program successfully, my record was expunged. I turned my life around after this incident and began to work out and train constantly. My only question to you all is, do I have a chance of being accepted into special forces?  I know i have to be cleared for a SF security clearance and in order to do that i have to have a clean record, so does having my record expunged make a difference in that matter? Ive asked a lot of different forums and have gotten mixed responses of yes's and no's.
I dont wanna do all of this for nothing. THis is my dream and Im determined enough to go after it so I need to know.


----------



## turminal_lance (Sep 15, 2016)

Have you talked to an Army recruiter ?


----------



## Kheenbish (Sep 15, 2016)

If it honestly was a misdemeanor then you shouldn't have any problems. You might have to wait a few years, as in haven't used x drug in x amount of years, but I don't see a huge game changer. At the very least you might have to go in as another mos and apply later on, but you'll never know until you ask a recruiter. Good luck !


----------

